# Gibsonburg quarry



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

Has anybody been out recently? How big is the quarry, I know there was another post but I can't find it! Heard there's a nice population of walleye and even perch and largemouth, thanks!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If your talking about the old quarry out of town I heard the population is quite dwindling on the walleye and largemouth and from my knowledge I haven't heard anything about perch? I could be wrong though but I didn't think there was any in there??


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

I caught some rock bass, bluegill and largemouth, and 1 little smallmouth out there last summer. Nothing to brag about though. They say they are putting the $5 fee towards stocking, sure hope so. That could be made into a decent place with a little effort.


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Heard they had stocked perch in there this year.. Don't know how many.. Ad a guy I know pulled a 14" yellow perch out of there last year...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya thatd be real nice if they actually supported it! You guys fishing out of a boat? Would love to actually get in there deep cranking.


----------



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes we would be . I don't know whether to go to beaver or gibsonburg?


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

You can get the 5$ permit from the police station haven't been there yet tho!


----------



## NWOhioFisherman5 (Jul 14, 2014)

When I went out there two days ago I got skunked. I used worms, meal worms, wax worms, and bass lures. Not even the fish a foot away tried to bite... I've only fished there a couple times so I don't know what bait the fish will take.. If anyone has ideas for me please let me know!


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've fished that quarry many times for many years before it was opened to the public. My wife worked for the company that owned it. The problem with it is there isn't enough forage base to support a healthy fish population. That's why the walleyes are stunted. If you clean a large gill or perch you'll find there stomach contents are almost exclusively small crayfish.

If you are fishing from shore, don't waste your time until 1/2 hour before and after sunset. The walleyes start moving shallow. Throw a 1/4-3/8 oz. jig with half a crawler or a worm harness and you should catch some.

It needs to be stocked with some sort of forage fish, perhaps shad, like they do to inland lakes in Alabama.


----------



## eatbass (Apr 19, 2013)

And they did not stock it with perch the town dose not have the money fore that most the work done out there is volunteer the town open it fore the locals not expecting so many outsiders that's why they went to the small fee to see who was all coming now


----------



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

How big is it?


----------



## adelmo (Apr 6, 2014)

Township told me they stocked perch this past year


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

size limit on perch s crazy, 8 or 10 inches, can only keep 5.....tough to fish, very clear water and other guy is right..... no forage..... not a great place to fish


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

adelmo said:


> Township told me they stocked perch this past year


Ya at least some else knows what they are talking about... I mean another fisherman told they stocked it so who am I to lie or of him.. Eat that basseater... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

*eatbass


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## eatbass (Apr 19, 2013)

It's has nothing to do with any township !!not a good way to find fish fore a fishfinder!!lol


----------



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm on google earth and which quarry is which?


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Gregger said:


> I'm on google earth and which quarry is which?


The n.w. one.


----------



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks, is all the quarry fishable??


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Gregger said:


> Thanks, is all the quarry fishable??


If you have a boat. Otherwise you can only fish the designated areas on the west side.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Fished yesterday from shore caught quite a few gills and rockbass nothing big but was still fun the water is beautiful


----------



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh yeah? Which side?


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

The designated fishing area right there were u park


----------



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah okay yhanks


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I stood on the cement blocks as close as I could to the water. Most hits came at the bottom


----------



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

What were the biggest?


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Oh probably just a 5 in rock bass like I said all Dink's but a lot of bites!


----------



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

We're there any boats?


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Umm I saw ppl on the docks but idk if they were fishing or boating? U have any luck?


----------



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

Heading there Friday , we'll see what happens.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Boat or shore?


----------



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

Boat, are you allowed to night fish the quarry?


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

No I am pretty certain your not must be gone by sun down


----------

